# $2025 Bmx Pedals



## STRADALITE (Jun 30, 2016)

I had no idea that BMX items were so valuable. I'm guessing that these are pretty rare. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...Ghvw5cAuF3OCMfB%2Fkas%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Whoo doggie dats crazy! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 30, 2016)

Bmx collectors are a sick bunch.  I don't think there are any prewar pedals that could bring that kind of cash.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 30, 2016)

"Bear Craps" haha expensive stuff.


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 30, 2016)

Makes $400 for a Batwing look cheap.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Makes $400 for a Batwing look cheap.



Or $500+ for a nice set of 4 Stars!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Torrington-4...296038?hash=item3f5acc92e6:g:fuwAAOSw5dNWmVxo

BMX guys be *CRAZY*


----------

